# Photos of the goats I have been showing ... (pic heavy)



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I've been fortunate to have the privilege of showing some fantastic goats that have recently been winning at most of the shows around here. They belong to the breeder who I got Gemma and Violet (and am getting Hallo) from.

I'm particularly excited because this breeder is managing to breed nubians with fantastic udders. Just for reference, this is a normal Australian Anglo Nubian udder (from a different breeder):










Pendulous, poorly attached, with no clear distinction between udder and teat.

But this breeder I have been helping out, is beginning to breed nubies with well attached udders and smaller teats 

So here are the girls.

The lovely miss Carmen. 2 yr old Anglo Nubian, about 3 months into her first lactation and giving a ridiculous 4.5 L per day. She was supreme exhibit at our royal show and also at one of our local shows. She's also been doing very well in the best udder classes and she caused a stir at our last local show because she won the best udder class - we don't think its ever been done by a nubian. I'll be joining my girl Gemma to Carmen's son next year - Carmen had two buck kids and a doe kid.




























After milk out










Belah, a yearling british alpine doeling who has been winning the champion junior BA at all the shows we have been to










Connie, 3 yr old Nubian on her first lactation. I prefer a heavier more robust style of nubian but she still has a lovely udder.



















Drea, 1 wk old doe kid. Triplet sister to my Hallo. The breeder is keeping this one.










And this is Zenny, third of the triplet does. The breeder is keeping her also.










This is Frangipani, about 8 wks old, she is out of my girl Violet. Terrible picture but all I have. It was her first time in the ring so she was a little grumpy.










This is Kiki, yearling doe. She is out of my girl Gemma. She's been doing well winning the champion junior anglo nubian doe at the royal and some of our local shows.










This is Claire, yearling doe. Half sister to my Violet (out of the same doe). She's been winning the junior champion saanen doe at the royal and some local shows, she caused a stir a few weeks ago when she beat all the milkers for the supreme exhibit at our branch show.










And finally this is Trixie. Mother to my baby Hallo and her sisters Drea and Zenny. In these photos she is a week into her third lactation and giving 5L a day ... gulp! Lovely doe, we are showing her in three weeks time. This was about an eight hour fill btw.




























Questions/comments/critiques welcome


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like you are staying really busy. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

cool......love them.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

